# Picture attachment problems



## rivet (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

I'm having trouble trying to attach images into a post. When I click the icon to "attach image" nothing happens, so I am unable to paste the images direct link to photobucket. Is something going on.....?

For the past couple of day's I have also noticed that when I click the icon to attach a link, I get nothing as well, and have to manually type in the link path. When I post, the link path is valid and one can click on it to get redirected.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## rivet (May 14, 2009)

I just noticed that at the bottom of my page on the posting rules box, the HTML CODE is marked OFF. I don't seem to be able to figure out how to turn it to ON. Could this be the problem? How did it get OFF?

Thx


----------



## ddave (May 14, 2009)

That probably explains the problem that I was having earler.

Dave

On Edit: I take that back.  The problem I was having seems to have gone away.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 15, 2009)

HTML has never been enabled. Allowing HTML puts the site at risk for being hijacked.  If you use the IMG tag from photobucket and just insert it where your text is you will be fine. 

I just checked on mine and When I click manage attachments it comes up just fine. If you continue to have a issue please let me know.


----------



## erain (May 15, 2009)

like brian said, dont even mess with the icons, just copy IMG code from photobucket and paste directly to post text...


----------



## rivet (May 15, 2009)

Hi, Stll having that problem. I can copy the image from photobucket okay ( iget a message that says copied as I should, and always have) but my SMF icon to attach a pictue does not put up the splash screen where I need to copy the tag code onto. I have also tried to past the photo directly onto my post without the icon use, and I cannot. When I rightclick there is no PASTE option.

Thanks for your continued help!


----------



## ddave (May 15, 2009)

Ditto that.

This thread will help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74989

Dave


----------



## bassman (May 15, 2009)

In Internet Explorer, I was having the same copy/paste problem.  After switching to Firefox, I haven't had any problem pasting pics.


----------



## rivet (May 15, 2009)

Thanks DDave, I read the thread. That's exactly what I have been doing all along. You can see I've posted several q-vues and mods threads with great results. My problems started happening last weekend. Something has changed.

Appreciate all the help, folks!


----------



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2009)

I agree,  I used to be able to just click the picture icon when posting, and a window would pop up where I woudl type the link,  now it doesnt happen.  

So I just go long hand and type in: 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






takes longer but works.


----------



## rivet (May 15, 2009)

Exactly!

Does typing  link address [IMG[ result in a picture being pasted or just the shortcut link?

Thanks! I hate to have to do that....but if that's the only way......  [img]https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/PDT_Armataz_01_33.gif


----------



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2009)

it posts the picture, not just a link.

I am not that computer savy, so I dont know how to cut and paste from photobucket, or flickr(the two photo hosting sites I use).


----------



## rivet (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to try that this evening when I get home then. 

I use photobucket and haven't been able to figure out cut and paste either. As far as I know, the forum doesn't allow this to happen without having gone through the "Insert Image" icon. I've tried to cut and paste both text and pics, and the "paste" feature of the right-click is not active/available. It's like it's blocked.


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 15, 2009)

have you got pop ups turned off? that might do it. 

i usually just hit CTRL+V and that will paste in the URL for the picture. i paste it inside this text ->>>


----------



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2009)

for me,  my work, and home p.c.'s are set up the same as before I encountered this issue last Sunday.  

I also belong to 2 other forums with the exact same set up as SMF, and I can still just click on the insert image icon at the top of the reply to thread page, and the easy link appears.  

Either way not a big deal, it just takes me a couple extra keystrokes here, and I can still post pics.


----------



## rivet (May 15, 2009)

As chisoxjim said, my work and home computers both have popups blocked and I used to have no trouble posting. Since the past weekend something has changed. I'll try your CTRL+V when I get home later.

THX!


----------



## ronp (May 15, 2009)

In Photo Bucket you can't trust the copy feature. You have to higlight the url by left clicking and then right click and select the copy feature and come back here and just paste the link where you want it.


----------



## 1894 (May 15, 2009)

You get your acct. here. http://photobucket.com/
#1. Follow the instructions to get pics from youre computer to PB. I had my wife help me out , so don't be bashfull , wifes , young children , neighbors kids ect to help out if you need it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





#2. When you upload pics to photobucket ,click on image options, set it at 800 X 600 or smaller . Bigger means we have to scroll back and forth 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 # 3, 4 , 5  Heres the pics :



Right / left click here on the IMG Code line for the pic you want to post , do the copy / paste thing in your post, ( start a new line for each pic ) 



 should show up like this :




 And when previewed or posted , look like this :


----------



## azrocker (May 15, 2009)

I have also found the icon to no longer work but have used the link on photobucket instead.


----------



## ddave (May 15, 2009)

I thought you had. Maybe I am misunderstanding the problem.

That's exactly how I do it. Probably the most reliable way. Points for the picture tutuorial, 1894.

Dave


----------



## jdt (May 15, 2009)

I was having a terrible time at first posting pics, I open the actual picture in photobucket, right click and select copy and then you can right click and paste right into the actual message box for your post as long as they are under the size limit, beats the heck out of trying to embed in my opinion.


----------



## baddurango (Aug 26, 2009)




----------

